# pic of native tank?



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

i think this is the right place? im not shure but any one have a picuter of ther native tanks?im planing on makeing one i was just wondering how other people made theres look try and get ideas on fish and plants i got a few baby large mouth bass


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

whats a native tank?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

An aquarium set up with native species of fish.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

For instance, bass, sunfish, darters, etc.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

oh gotcha, liek sutff u cna go to the lake and catch urslf?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

myles said:


> oh gotcha, liek sutff u cna go to the lake and catch urslf?
> [snapback]1070847[/snapback]​










perch are pretty cool to own, i have a 35 gallon up at my cousins that weer sharing wit 6 perch, 1 rock bass, and bout 4 crayfish. pretty cool tank, ill get some pics next time, im there almost every weekend


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> myles said:
> 
> 
> > oh gotcha, liek sutff u cna go to the lake and catch urslf?
> ...


Kinda overstocked, don't you think?


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

im thinking of some thing like large mouth bass and bluegills


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

ko1featherweigh said:


> im thinking of some thing like large mouth bass and bluegills
> [snapback]1074844[/snapback]​


 Make sure the bluegills are big enough to not get eaten by them bass.

BTW, try some bullheads, pretty e\interesting fish and tasty too :laugh: .


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oojit said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > myles said:
> ...


 na i ackaully think its under stocked, but i hardly ever see it, plus if i was over stocked, just throw some back.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> na i ackaully think its under stocked, but i hardly ever see it, plus if i was over stocked, just throw some back.
> [snapback]1081162[/snapback]​


My bad, never occured to me like that.


----------

